# zire 72 paint mod



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

another one of those bored saturday projects...

so my palmone zire 72 was starting to look pretty fugly with its blue rubberized paint peeling off, so i decided to get rid of it (the paint). broke out some 120grit sandpaper, and sanded away.







now its shiny-shiny! like the zire 72 special edition, but better. frosted the LED also, so its not so bright and more diffuse. 

if you want to try this yourself, heres some tips:
1. sand laterally. if you sand in the same direction always, you get a nice brushed metal look, instead of random scratches.
2. don't sand too much. the whole body isn't made of metal, its only coated in metal. sanding too much will get you down to plastic
3. cover up the screen while sanding so you don't scratch it. scratches are bad.
4. cover all open ports. i didn't do that, so now my sd card goes "crunch" a bit when i put it in. still works, but i'll have to open the thing up and blow it out with compressed air.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

and it still works too!

proof:


----------



## Carcenomy (Feb 25, 2007)

Niiice, I like it.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

thankee.


----------



## J0N (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice! Whats the OS you're running on it?


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

palm os 5.2.1, burned into rom so i can't change it. had linux on it at one point, but power drivers were not made yet so it wouldn't turn off. heh.

replaced the launcher app tho, thats why it looks funny.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 28, 2007)

That looks very nice. Great Job! 

Did you dismantle first... or were u running the risk of scratching the screen and buttons? Bit risky.


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> palm os 5.2.1, burned into rom so i can't change it. had linux on it at one point, but power drivers were not made yet so it wouldn't turn off. heh.
> 
> replaced the launcher app tho, thats why it looks funny.



I hate the palm os (now it doesn't exist anymore)...i always wish to load the pocket pc OS...


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 28, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> That looks very nice. Great Job!
> 
> Did you dismantle first... or were u running the risk of scratching the screen and buttons? Bit risky.



thanks. 

and no. pretty stupid, eh? i put tape over all open ports, screen, and buttons, so they didn't get too scratched up. i need to disassemble it soon to put in a new batt, so i'll do a touch up on the missed areas then.

@ktr, palmos isn't that bad, if you have the right launcher apps, etc for it. i'll agree that the default ui is crap, other than that, its a pretty powerful os. plus it has the best school organizer EVAR: due yesterday. its simply amazing.......


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2007)

is there any other browser better than blazer?

it doesnt resize properly, it always say page is to big to load randomly, even from a hard restart...etc...


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 28, 2007)

what palm do you have?


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a TX...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks sweet, I bet you decided to do it after you accidently scratched it  

Ive got a Navman PiN 570, I was trying to work out how to get it to display my rig temps not long back, didnt get it worked out and havnt tried again, you have kick started me  

Can you recommend any useful proggies?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 1, 2007)

whoa..look at that OS and the Iphone...hm...


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Looks sweet, I bet you decided to do it after you accidently scratched it
> 
> Ive got a Navman PiN 570, I was trying to work out how to get it to display my rig temps not long back, didnt get it worked out and havnt tried again, you have kick started me
> 
> Can you recommend any useful proggies?



haha yes. i made a small scratch on the lcd, and i was like "crap!!!!"

what os is that? i'm not too familiar with the navman. if its palm os, try palmorb. 

@ktr, my buddy has a tx he uses for surfing, never has a problem at all with it. they're nice pda's (i sure wish i had one.....). try a hard reset, press the reset button while holding down the power button. press the up button to confirm. you'll loose all your data (obviously...). then, don't hotsync a backup back onto the device. rebuild databases, etc, from scratch by pulling them from the bkup directory. that might help....

btw, anyone know how to put quotes from 2 diff people in the same post?


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 1, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> whoa..look at that OS and the Iphone...hm...



its called iphoneimitation (who woulda guessed!), and its a launcher replacement proggie. not that hot, imo, i usually use appshelf. but it does have pt support + slick animations, etc. hard as heck to find tho, apple basically sued to death the guy who made it.


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> haha yes. i made a small scratch on the lcd, and i was like "crap!!!!"
> 
> what os is that? i'm not too familiar with the navman. if its palm os, try palmorb.
> 
> ...



Well i do hard reset it, but the browser is gay (compared what my pocket pc can offer)...i am just wondering if there is something better.

Even search this site, sometimes is load ok (crappy resize) and most of the time it says this page is to big to load...sigh.


----------

